# Folded essential oils



## Stacy (Sep 26, 2016)

Looking for some advice if any has experience with folded EOs.

I have a recipe I make with a lemon and Lime  EO. In my most recent order I switched over to a 5x folded Lemon EO.  Are folded oils generally used in the same amounts as other oils? 

Thanks as always!


----------



## Susie (Sep 26, 2016)

If you are thinking to use those in CP, save your money and EOs, they will fade.  If you are using in HP, liquid soap, or other B & B products, I would use the suggested usage rate provided by the supplier.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Sep 26, 2016)

Stacy said:


> Looking for some advice if any has experience with folded EOs.
> 
> I have a recipe I make with a lemon and Lime  EO. In my most recent order I switched over to a 5x folded Lemon EO.  Are folded oils generally used in the same amounts as other oils?
> 
> Thanks as always!



You seldom see suppliers recommend a usage rate for such things. You may see that sometimes, but in the past we have also talked about usage rates here and have not dismissed questions that way.

I think the question is that if you use a regular EO at a certain usage rate in a certain product, should you adjust the usage rate when you switch to a multi-fold EO, and by how much.

I can say that if fading is not an issue in your product and you simply want to get the same result as you were previously getting, you would use less of the multi-fold EO. This is especially important in an EO blend, because it can change the balance of the fragrance drastically.

As for exactly how to adjust, I haven't figured that out yet and would love to hear thoughts from others.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 27, 2016)

Susie said:


> If you are thinking to use those in CP, save your money and EOs, they will fade.  If you are using in HP, liquid soap, or other B & B products, I would use the suggested usage rate provided by the supplier.



My limited experience would agree.  I made a batch of kitchen soap with pumice, litsea, and orange EO.  It smelled *fabulous* while curing - I had the best-smelling garage in town.  But by the time it was ready to use, most of the orange was gone. Now 4 or 5 months on, there's nothing at all left but a hint of litsea (which was used at .25oz ppo).  And this was _with_ both pumice and litsea which were supposed to 'anchor' the orange.


----------



## Susie (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, I have tried everything suggested to get those citrus EOs to stick in CP.  Not a one stuck.  Just the litsea, and that for only about a month after curing.


----------



## Stacy (Oct 7, 2016)

Sorry for the delayed reply, it's been an insane couple of weeks!



topofmurrayhill said:


> I think the question is that if you use a regular EO at a certain usage  rate in a certain product, should you adjust the usage rate when you  switch to a multi-fold EO, and by how much.
> 
> I can say that if fading is not an issue in your product and you simply  want to get the same result as you were previously getting, you would  use less of the multi-fold EO. This is especially important in an EO  blend, because it can change the balance of the fragrance drastically.
> 
> As for exactly how to adjust, I haven't figured that out yet and would love to hear thoughts from others.



This is exactly what I was asking, sorry I wasn't clearer. I don't bother with citrus in CP as I haven't had any luck at all either.


----------

